# ground control coilovers?



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i have aerospeed coilovers on my 200sx and they ride like [email protected]#. i can feel every crack in the road. i was wondering if ground control is any better or are all coilovers bumpy? i was also wondering what web site carries these coilovers for a 200sx. i'm also about to buy some kyb shocks to go with these coilovers. any response is thanked in advanced.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yup*

yup you the man!....KYB is a good shock to go with ground control coil overs. By the way arospeed- no good Ground Control- the best! Heres where to get them- ground-control.com Peace!


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

thanx man. yeah aerospeed coilovers are [email protected]#. i'll be sure to get these asap.


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

*dude i feel your pain*

hehe.. 
i got arospeed coiilovers, and i dropped my car pretty low
by all means i got super tired of that donkey ass driving
i got kyb agx adjustables, no more bouncin, but i still feel the road like if i was walking barefooted..lol
remember nissan doesnt have good suspension, especially when it comes to the rear.. thats why motivational engineering made the upper mounts..
i advice you to get ground control, cuz i am tired of my crappy springs, and i drive 100 miles a day..damn
late,
edwin


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i went to ground-control's website and they have a coilover/kyb shock package for around $800. i think that i will be placing an order towards the end of the week.


----------

